# Goldfish about to hatch



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Anyone raised goldfish fry before?


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Your pictures are amazing! How did you take them??


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

With her phone, as I recall. Nice phone!

Anyway, yes, I've raised thousands of goldfish fry. Start them with greenwater for 10 days and you just about can't go wrong. Add in some egg emulsion on day five and do that for a week. This takes you to day 12, where you can start switching to finely powdered flake food.
It's much easier to raise them in a tank fully choked with anacharis or hornwort, since they can just graze on them all day.
( not graze as in eat the plants, but as in eat the microorganisms which are ON the plants )


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

TOS :lol: This pic I took with my camera, just a crappy $129 Nikon with the macro setting. My POTM was with my iphone 3gs. Not even that great a phone. 

But please explain "green water" and "egg emulsion." Not sure what that is. I do have tons of anacharis so I can throw that in. The eggs are on a fake plant so I'll remove it once they hatch and replace it with anacharis.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmm....i do have a new food for tiny fry....Mini Max...

green water......take a leaf of lettuce and put it in a jar of water and place it in a sunny window.....when it turns green it means that there are organisms called infusoria living in there....pour some into a container and put it in the fry tank....not so sure about the egg emulsion thing...never used it...fouls the water too quickly...


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks, lohachata. I am going to hatch some brine shrimp for them to eat at first. Do you have the Mini Max on aquabid?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

not yet..`actually i am in the process of making up the very first batch today...it takes me about 3 hours just to sift it down to get 1 lb of the very small sizes i need..it will go a lot faster once i get the money to buy a vibrating table ...i will have it ready to ship by thursday though...
also keep in mind that goldfish need a goodly amount of vegetable matter in their diet....


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Hmmm... Macro setting... How do you get that to work? My pictures with the macro setting always come out looking worse than usual >.< lol 

Is this an accidental spawn or did you mean to spawn them? Just curious


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Sometimes you have to pull back a bit, and then I crop it. This was an accidental spawn. Normally I let them eat them all, but I had an empty tank and decided what the heck.

Anyway, the first one hatched today! The others are still curled up in their eggs so this little guy is a trend setter!



















This is the mom. I have no idea who the dad(s) are.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

This morning I counted 60 fry hanging on the glass, and there are more hanging on the plant. Too hard to find/count those, but I'd estimate there are about 100 of them.  I was going to try to start some green water today but it's cloudy.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the sun works best but putting a strong incandescent light close to the jar works too..


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Would that green water stuff work for discus, maybe?


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

They are so cute!!! I usually am indifferent to goldfish, but the mom is really pretty  You're going to have beautiful babies!


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

The babies are swimming!!  While they were hanging out on the glass and plants I measured them... they're a little less than 1/8 of an inch. I counted 87 on the glass, no telling how many are in the plant.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Here they are at a little more than two weeks old. Already can see a few of them are going to have REALLY nice tails.


















This is what they looked at at 6 days old. They're really growing.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Phylergirl: I am very curious, how are you goldfish fry doing?!


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

They're doing great.  They're about 4 weeks old now. I just moved and most of them survived the move. Here are some pics from the other day.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

6 weeks.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7e0vcgHkvtg


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

They're so cute  I'm glad they're doing good.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

nice job phlyer.....they are looking great.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

12 weeks. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqU52wUcTlA


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

awesome phlyer......i loved "fatty has a jacked up tail"....that was adorable....lol


----------

